# Bad Day In The Gulf



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Saterday was a bad day in the gulf for me. First let me thank MrPhoShiz and sure,icanfish fore saving my butt and giving up their day of fishing to help me out. Saterday started out with a groupe of us getting together to fish for kings. I was the last one to launch and started to troll for kings. It was a little ruff in the surf to start so when my yak seamed a little sluggish I just figured it was the waves. As time went on I noticed my yak was riding a little low in the water. I decided ie was in my best intrest to head back to shore. I made it back about half way when the waves started to come over the back of the yak. About the 3rd wave I was rolled over. I was able to get the yak rolled back over but when I tried to get back in the yak started to roll. MrPhoShiz came to thr resque. Once we decide that I could not get back in he started to tow me to the beach. When we got about half way in we ran into sure,icanfish who just caught a king and was heading in. He vollontered to finish the tow in. Besides a few jellyfish stings the trip in went well. Once I got to the surf I found out how much trouble I was in. My kayak was so full of water the waves coulde'nt move it. I opened up the plug and let it drain. The yak was at least half full of water. I relaunched but started to take on water. It took me 2 tries to get back to the parking lot beach. After I unloaded and relaunched I took on water and went back to the beach. When I got back I looked over the back of the yak and found a hole wher you insert the beach wheels. Dropped it off at the dealers to figure out how the hole got there. I should have the Yak back for the weekend and be ready to kill the KING'S. :thumbup::thumbup::notworthy::notworthy:

Once again thank's for the tow in to MrPhoShiz and sure,icanfish!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Way to go guys


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy to help! Gave me a solid excuse to get out of the water before I got sick lol. Also, if anyone wants a killer workout, drag a swamped kayak behind yours, whew! Good luck with the repairs, hope its not something you have to worry about ever again.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

What model yak is it? please let us know what caused it if they figure it out


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I ran into _sure,icanfish_ when I arrived at 7am and the poor guy looked whooped! Glad to see he had a fat king though. Thanks to the guys for being good samaritans and helping out. Our kayak community is great.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you made it back and good job to the YakTow crew. Sometimes the wheels that fit in the scupper holes can overstress that area and cause cracks which will leak and are hard to see.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Glad i was looking around for other yakers. I saw you in the distance, red vest yellow yak, turned around to adjust my drag then all i saw was yellow yak. FLSalomon it was more than a crack it was a quarter sized puncture hole. My theory is that it produced itself after numerous times with the Hobie wheels. The plastic cap mightve popped off at some time and caused damage to it and over time more and more use of the wheels exacerbated the problem. Happy to have been there to help, it was a fruitful day, got some exercise, met some new people, caught a 230lber and a hobie...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Dang man thats crazy! I have often wondered about those wheels affecting the scupper holes. 

Glad it turned out ok. Another reason to stuff a couple pool noodles in the hull.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh hey Rookie, i think you have my neon yellow Paracord in your yak... unless it fell out ahahaha.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn thats not good, that would suck if you were offshore 3+ miles like some of them guys go and that happen. Glad you made it back safe and sound.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Good that it turned out that way - I take a large mason sponge inside the hull to bail it when the waves start to leek around the hatches ( Put it right under the main hatch between your legs with a 20# fishing line though it to keep it there and retrieve it.

I don't think it would have helped with this issue though - sounds too aggressive of a hole and incoming water. Pool noodles are cheap and give about 4-5# + buoyancy each I have 6 in each on my four yaks. Not such a big deal when the waters 80+ degrees but when it's in the high 50's or low 60's being submerged for long is a bad bad thing.

Great assist in our yaking community - :thumbup:. 

Stressless


----------



## cltucker11 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Cause of Failure*

It certainly would be helpful if you could determine the cause of the failure as I use the wheel carrier quite often.

Thanks

Cal


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I have noticed on some kayaks, where the seem of where the top and bottom kayak section join, are often not properly lined up causing unually thin walls inside the scupper holes. But I can't speek for hobies.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Very glad to hear that you are alright Robert. Man that had to really suck, I tried to call you a few times on the radio and figured you were east of me catching a Smoker. Glad the other guys were there to help you out. Man I am sorry to hear this, makes me wonder about my yak...I have lost on of the plastic caps for my wheels. I plan to check mine before my next gulf adventure and I am gonna get some pool noodles for sure. Once again glad your ok buddy. Good job guys on helping out. Us yakkers are a tight knit group!!!

Just a thought here, you would think that Hobie would make the end of the shaft tapered....


----------

